# Infiniti Rims on Rogue



## SWFlorida (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I just purchased a new 2018 Rogue S. It has just about everything I want except for alloy wheels. I would like to put on a set of Infiniti rims (17" or 18") of which there is a wide selection. I have done this with my Altima Coupe with great success. There is one issue that I am struggling with, OFFSET. Many of the Infinity rims that I am looking at use 45mm while the 2018 Rouge uses 35mm. I have investigated the clearance issues and I believe they will not be a problem. I will use recommended OEM tire sizes. My concern is handling and safety related to OFFSET. I would prefer not to use spacers and I would like to keep the wheel hubcentric. 

My questions are these. Has anyone mounted Infiniti rims on their Rogue. If yes, What size? What offset? Did you need to use spacers? Did you have any handling issues? Did you have any clearance issues? Any examples would be really helpful.

Thanks in advance,

Bill


----------

